

How to get 1M pageviews before launching your product - henryaym
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/ac7efa92c4fa

======
onion2k
In summary, they trawled the web for more than "30 million unique videos",
created an HTML page for each one, and submitted them to search engines. And
that resulted in 1 million pageviews.

Isn't that just a spammy linkfarm? It might work in the short term, but I
don't think Google like that sort of thing so it won't work when they notice.

~~~
ivan_ah
> Isn't that just a spammy linkfarm? >

I think you wanted to say "content farm" like all those sites that use
wikipedia text.

I don't think their app is spam though, or a content farm. I can see how a
video page[1] could be a "temporary" page to discuss some content away from
the madness of youtube comments. Do you think google will object to such "mass
embedding" of youtube videos?

_______________

[1]
[http://shelby.tv/kunaltandon/shares/524722b3b415cc5771058e23...](http://shelby.tv/kunaltandon/shares/524722b3b415cc5771058e23?awesm=shl.by_jCR)

~~~
henryaym
You are spot on, the intention isn't to be spammy, its an attempt to
intelligently organize video content around what people have to say about it.

Youtube (Google) incorporates plays from video embeds into its ad model, more
embeds == more views == more $$ for them. They don't mind at all ;)

